# One Nation Under - - - - -



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

One nation under Allah: Fury after school recites pledge in Arabic | Fox News

You have to admire the brave students that protested or tried to shout down the Pledge.

Funny no comment out of the lunatic asylum - 1600 PA Ave or Grace Mansion


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I was going to say, "And so it begins." Wrong! It began just over 6 years ago.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Question...
If you are Arabic, and Christian, what is the word for "God"?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Some of you may be surprised to learn that God speaks Arabic, among other languages.

So this was foreign language week at that school. If they had said the pledge in French it would have been dubbed a good learning lesson. But it was Arabic (hisssss) so therefore it was evil. 

Didja know that Jesus spoke Aramaic? 
Racist crap.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I noticed the student body president said he would do it all over again because it was the right thing to do. Now....where did I hear that logic before? Mmmmmmm


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Some of you may be surprised to learn that God speaks Arabic, among other languages.
> 
> So this was foreign language week at that school. If they had said the pledge in French it would have been dubbed a good learning lesson. But it was Arabic (hisssss) so therefore it was evil.
> 
> ...


First being a proud American is not racist.

Don't care what Jesus spoke. We speak English here and have for over 300 years.

We also don't sing the Star Spangled Banner in Yiddish either.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> First being a proud American is not racist.
> 
> Don't care what Jesus spoke. We speak English here and have for over 300 years.
> 
> We also don't sing the Star Spangled Banner in Yiddish either.


Ralph has a point.
This country, while majority English, has no national language.
We are a "melting pot". That's what has made us so great.

I would think that promoting the "Pledge of Allegiance" to America in all languages would be one of the most patriotic things we could do.
It has nothing to do with religion, and everything to do with pledging one's loyalty to this nation, regardless of your native tongue.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Disagree. Speak English or get out.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

When you swear the oath to enter the Service is it given in Swahili? No. It's in English.

When you fill out your Income Tax is it in Yiddish? No. Again it's English.

When you get your Passport is it in French? No. Again it's English.

And would you really trust someone that Calls Allah his god to be truthful in swearing loyalty to this nation of ours. If you and ralph do then I think it's a bit foolish. Just look at how loyal the little boy is at 1600 PA Ave


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> When you swear the oath to enter the Service is it given in Swahili? No. It's in English.
> 
> When you fill out your Income Tax is it in Yiddish? No. Again it's English.
> 
> ...


What does and Arabic speaking Christian call God?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Everything you've listed is for legal purpose use. The government operates in English.
However, we have no national language.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Normally I would agree with you Arkalatex, but as I pointed out: it was foreign languages week at the school.
So if the only reason that this was unpopular was because they said the pledge in Arabic, then it is indeed racist crap.


----------

